# Cheap water?



## Driver_Patric (Jan 1, 2015)

Driving Uber plus bmw and I handed out some target water and the wife asked me why I was giving her cheap water... I didn't think about it when I bought the case but then I thought... Oh I am driving Uber plus should I have spent 2 bucks more for brand name water? Why does everyone else do and offer?


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

I buy all my bottle water on sale. I never pay full price.


----------



## Ross (Dec 18, 2014)

Here in Arizona, I carry a cooler in the back of the Yukon. I ask if they’d like a bottle of water. I’ve never had a customer complain that is was cheap water. Sure, I drive in affluent areas, but don’t expect you’re going to be handed a bottle of Voss or Figi Water. You’re going to get whatever was on sale. If you don’t like it, well theres the door. Sure, I have a phone charger you may use, but I’m not a 7-11.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

I usually pickup whatever I can that works out to less than $0.10/bottle. I really don't care what brand it is. I drink most of it anyway. Passengers rarely take water from my car. Same with the mints. I bought a bag at the dollar store when I first started with Uber. Still on the same bag of mints, and I think I've eaten more than the passengers have taken.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I hand a glass of Crystal to each pax as they get in.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

You shouldn't worry about not having brand name water. She should feel grateful about receiving any free water in the first place. Spoiled b**** . I always give the cheapest water available. I haven't had 1 complaint.


----------



## Driver_Patric (Jan 1, 2015)

Seems like everyone takes the water. Even she took my water...


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

If we are at the point where pax are complaining about the brand of water we are giving them, I have to give up!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I don't know who came up with the idea of uber being a free snack-bar on wheels. If a passenger wants a snack so bad they should pay for it themselves. That is just another expense to the drivers over head. Taking the pax from point A to point B is what the drivers get paid for.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Driver_Patric said:


> Driving Uber plus bmw and I handed out some target water and the wife asked me why I was giving her cheap water... I didn't think about it when I bought the case but then I thought... Oh I am driving Uber plus should I have spent 2 bucks more for brand name water? Why does everyone else do and offer?


_I do not offer water,gum ,mints or candy. I do offer a commercially insured clean smelling vehicle. Complete with a clean shaven driver ,dressed nicely. _


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

A simple no thank you would have sufficed.
Attitude is everything, and hope you rewarded her with a 2 star rating.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Driver_Patric said:


> Driving Uber plus bmw and I handed out some target water and the wife asked me why I was giving her cheap water... I didn't think about it when I bought the case but then I thought... Oh I am driving Uber plus should I have spent 2 bucks more for brand name water? Why does everyone else do and offer?


The bigger question is why are you handing out water at all? In a logical world paxs give water to their service providers - us drivers.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _I do not offer water,gum ,mints or candy. I do offer a commercially insured clean smelling vehicle. Complete with a clean shaven driver ,dressed nicely. _


I love reading the comments of the drivers who truly get what this is all about. Excellent comment, SDUbe.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I don't know who came up with the idea of uber being a free snack-bar on wheels. If a passenger wants a snack so bad they should pay for it themselves. That is just another expense to the drivers over head. Taking the pax from point A to point B is what the drivers get paid for.


Clean car. Safe ride. Courteous demeanor. That is our job. Period.
If paxs want gum, candy, water, mints, foot massages, truffles, aromatherapy, etc. they need to call a private car service and pay the going rate. If they want a reliable ride from point A to point B, then ping me. Desert Driver likes the way you think, Lidman.


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

The reason why you offer something is that its hard to downrate someone if you are being given a gift. 

You carry the 8 ounce bottles of water (not the larger 16 ounce variety). Pack of 48 Poland Springd is 5.48 at Costco. The 8 ounce is the perfect size because usually the passengers will half drink the 16 ounce and leave it behind.

I noticed when I had the store brought brand no one took the water. My rating went through some fluctation one day and I thought I had to try harder so I switched to Poland Spring. That wasnt the only thing I did. I did many things to try to revamp my rating, but I decided as part of the revamp I would switch out the water.

Its true, for the money the passengers should just expect a ride. The Uberx price to the airport from here is 50 dollars whereas the local cab service is 99 dollars. For 50 dollars one should not expect more than just a ride. However, just showing up doesnt cut it. People expect more.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Suberman said:


> The reason why you offer something is that its hard to downrate someone if you are being given a gift.
> 
> You carry the 8 ounce bottles of water (not the larger 16 ounce variety). Pack of 48 Poland Springd is 5.48 at Costco. The 8 ounce is the perfect size because usually the passengers will half drink the 16 ounce and leave it behind.
> 
> ...


You've convinced yourself of a fallacy. Don't worry about ratings. I'm holding at 4.97, up from 4.95 10 days ago. I have been explaining to my paxs how statistically flawed the driver rating system is. Once they understand that a 4 means 'fire this driver immediately.' they never give another 4 again. Seriously, forget the water and just focus on explaining the horribly flawed rating system.


----------



## Wonderful (Dec 17, 2014)

No wataaa fo yuh


----------



## Wonderful (Dec 17, 2014)

Perfect 5 with no gum or wataaaa


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Wonderful said:


> Perfect 5 with no gum or wataaaa


Just curious, how many trips?


----------



## Wonderful (Dec 17, 2014)

92 trips total. Yeh still new. Not braggin just sayin


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

you give bottled water? if they want water, point them to the closest water fountain.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

Suberman said:


> The reason why you offer something is that its hard to downrate someone if you are being given a gift.
> 
> You carry the 8 ounce bottles of water (not the larger 16 ounce variety). Pack of 48 Poland Springd is 5.48 at Costco. The 8 ounce is the perfect size because usually the passengers will half drink the 16 ounce and leave it behind.
> 
> ...


until cabbies give water, im not. I could drive X,XL,BLACK,SUV...till cabs do, **** the passengers. want water? ill take you to 7-11 or closest water fountain. As I tell folks im driving: "welcome to southwest of taxis. want more? pay for it"


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

They expect water cuz some desperate rating fiend did it, or some new guy did it. No gum, no water, no bullshit. 4.93 yes more than five hundred trips. Nice car, clean, shaved, dress nice. From all the comments I've seen we are mainly rated on conversation anyways, beyond that it's your vehicle, then your driving, then sense of direction. Water means nothing, the whole question just points to the fact that it creates problems because princess or silver spoon son already have a type of water they prefer with their sophisticated pallets. I would rather poor a bottle on the ground after each ride.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I don't know who came up with the idea of uber being a free snack-bar on wheels. If a passenger wants a snack so bad they should pay for it themselves. That is just another expense to the drivers over head. Taking the pax from point A to point B is what the drivers get paid for.


It's common to have water in a stretch limousine, it carried over to uber from people with limousine service experience. That's what I think. I wind up drinking most of the water myself. 
And when I have none, someone asks for water.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> It's common to have water in a stretch limousine, it carried over to uber from people with limousine service experience. That's what I think. I wind up drinking most of the water myself.
> And when I have none, someone asks for water.


yeah, our cars aint limos. screw them.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

You could always offer bottles of Ocean Spray Cranberry Cocktail and have your car look like a crime scene.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I expect a limo to have water. I don't expect a cab to have water. We are driving for less than cabs per mile. I know we end up making slightly more profit than they do but you are paying to ride in a Prius with Uber at cheaper rates. I think the water thing came from entitled San Francisco / Tech Valley people who didn't like cabs, their foreign drivers, or all the Taxi badging that makes it clear you ride with Discount Cab or whatever, and don't actually have a car, but wanted to still be able to use a car service, so they found us, a bunch of suckers, to drive them around in our cars for a buck a mile, and made a fortune off of an App on a phone, who wanted to belittle us more by making it seem kosher to hand out free water, candy, one driver said they were giving lottery tickets out during Christmas to customers! Unless you drive for Black, water is ******ed. I sincerely doubt former limo drivers brought that to Uber. Plus water bottles are inefficient, and bad for the environment, plus I see a whole Bill Cosby thing coming down the road....drink this and act like your drunk...perfect.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> you give bottled water? if they want water, point them to the closest water fountain.


^^^
Or if you're driving past a house with a garden hose in front, you could always stop there.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> I expect a limo to have water. I don't expect a cab to have water. We are driving for less than cabs per mile. I know we end up making slightly more profit than they do but you are paying to ride in a Prius with Uber at cheaper rates. I think the water thing came from entitled San Francisco / Tech Valley people who didn't like cabs, their foreign drivers, or all the Taxi badging that makes it clear you ride with Discount Cab or whatever, and don't actually have a car, but wanted to still be able to use a car service, so they found us, a bunch of suckers, to drive them around in our cars for a buck a mile, and made a fortune off of an App on a phone, who wanted to belittle us more by making it seem kosher to hand out free water, candy, one driver said they were giving lottery tickets out during Christmas to customers! Unless you drive for Black, water is ******ed. I sincerely doubt former limo drivers brought that to Uber. Plus water bottles are inefficient, and bad for the environment, plus I see a whole Bill Cosby thing coming down the road....drink this and act like your drunk...perfect.


I so much agree with all that you said !
That is absolutely correct.


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

The Uber service is supposed to be superior to a cab service. The rating is based on personality, but if other parts of the ride are flawed there are asses who downrate. 

There was one Uber I took once where the inside was dirty, the driver dressed like a thug and the front had collision damage. It was an older Dodge sedan. In all honesty, he did not meet the basic Uber standards and deserved a 3 or 4, but I didnt have the heart and gave him a 5. Others wouldnt be so forgiving.


----------



## Ross (Dec 18, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> I expect a limo to have water. I don't expect a cab to have water. We are driving for less than cabs per mile. I know we end up making slightly more profit than they do but you are paying to ride in a Prius with Uber at cheaper rates. I think the water thing came from entitled San Francisco / Tech Valley people who didn't like cabs, their foreign drivers, or all the Taxi badging that makes it clear you ride with Discount Cab or whatever, and don't actually have a car, but wanted to still be able to use a car service, so they found us, a bunch of suckers, to drive them around in our cars for a buck a mile, and made a fortune off of an App on a phone, who wanted to belittle us more by making it seem kosher to hand out free water, candy, one driver said they were giving lottery tickets out during Christmas to customers! Unless you drive for Black, water is ******ed. I sincerely doubt former limo drivers brought that to Uber. Plus water bottles are inefficient, and bad for the environment, plus I see a whole Bill Cosby thing coming down the road....drink this and act like your drunk...perfect.


You may not expect a cab to have water, but here in the Phoenix metro area, an area of which I see you're also in, I know loads of cab drivers that carry water in their cars in the summer. Mostly for themselves, but also for their passengers if they so desire. When I drove a metered and marked cab, I had water. Mind you, this was before all you Wal-Mart greeters decided to take your Honda Civics out on the weekend and make a few extra dollars with an app and a phone.

Oh, and Discount Cab has been offering service here in the valley for probably longer than you've been alive. Just because the person is in a Discount, VIP, Yellow, ect doesn't mean they don't have a car, maybe they are doing the responsible thing and taking a cab home from the bar, God knows Arizona will hang you for a DUI. Maybe they're here for a ball game and want to get back to their hotel in Old Town. Or holy crap, maybe their car is in the shop but they still wanted to go to Mill and have a good time.

You may want to talk to a few of those cab drivers also and see if you're really making more profit than they are. When was the last time you took a fare out to Tucson, Flagstaff, hell Yuma even? Its not uncommon to one of Discounts or even VIPs Tucson fleet cars here in the valley. They give themselves away with the 520 number on the car, and I know Tucson Discount cars fleet number always start with a five. Even if it's a voucher, that driver is getting paid probably $300+ for that drive, will work here in the valley until he has to return making even more money. And I know the same is true for valley cars that go to Tucson.

You may think its stupid, but its all about customer service. And with an attitude like that, you probably won't make it very long, or make it out of your more than likely illegally operated UberX car. I'll be the one passing you and waving when JJ from the Department of Weights and Measures is having your car loaded onto a flatbed one night&#8230;


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Driver_Patric said:


> Driving Uber plus bmw and I handed out some target water and the wife asked me why I was giving her cheap water... I didn't think about it when I bought the case but then I thought... Oh I am driving Uber plus should I have spent 2 bucks more for brand name water? Why does everyone else do and offer?


You should switch to my brand, it's cheap and I never get a complaint about it from anyone, it's called: "If you want water, I'll take you to a gas station", also known by it's more popular name, "Tough Shit". The fact is that taxis don't provide water, limos do, but we are at a much lower price point. Even traditional black cars don't offer water. It is an added and unnecessary expense that does not improve your tips or ratings meaningfully. Case in point: New Year's Eve, I don't offer water, I did 11 rides, most at heavy prime time. I got $21 in tips through the app and $15 cash and my rating actually went up.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Suberman said:


> The Uber service is supposed to be superior to a cab service. The rating is based on personality, but if other parts of the ride are flawed there are asses who downrate.
> 
> There was one Uber I took once where the inside was dirty, the driver dressed like a thug and the front had collision damage. It was an older Dodge sedan. In all honesty, he did not meet the basic Uber standards and deserved a 3 or 4, but I didnt have the heart and gave him a 5. Others wouldnt be so forgiving.


Where exactly do you see Lyft or Uber advertising on service? They advertise on price alone because they run a bargain basement discount commodity service (unless they are surging). When I used to give out water, it was mainly the $4 cheapie riders that took it and of course they never tipped, making your profit completely disappear. Pax aren't paying for water, and they aren't paying for a higher level of service than a cab. They pay us for convenience and price, and sometimes just because they're fed up with cabs. Uber and Lyft have capitalized on the shortcomings of cabs, but if NYE is any indication of things to come, cabs can reclaim some of their market share if they get their act together and get an app, actually pick people up in a decent amount of time, and are cheaper than Lyft or Uber. Just read the forum posts about the bust that was NYE for many drivers on here. Driven in large part by $10 flat rates from Flywheel, massive uncalled for surge pricing, and a glut of drivers on the road. http://www.geekwire.com/2014/flywhe...tegy-offers-10-flat-rate-rides-new-years-eve/


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Where exactly do you see Lyft or Uber advertising on service? They advertise on price alone because they run a bargain basement discount commodity service (unless they are surging). When I used to give out water, it was mainly the $4 cheapie riders that took it and of course they never tipped, making your profit completely disappear. Pax aren't paying for water, and they aren't paying for a higher level of service than a cab. They pay us for convenience and price, and sometimes just because they're fed up with cabs. Uber and Lyft have capitalized on the shortcomings of cabs, but if NYE is any indication of things to come, cabs can reclaim some of their market share if they get their act together and get an app, actually pick people up in a decent amount of time, and are cheaper than Lyft or Uber. Just read the forum posts about the bust that was NYE for many drivers on here. Driven in large part by $10 flat rates from Flywheel, massive uncalled for surge pricing, and a glut of drivers on the road. http://www.geekwire.com/2014/flywhe...tegy-offers-10-flat-rate-rides-new-years-eve/


 True so true. If uber want to be a superior service to the taxis, it's going to have raise it's prices. As far as the non tippers are concerned, they shouldn't get any concessions. Only the minimal requirements.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

If you must Walmart sells 8oz Deer Park 12 packs for $2...I can go over week - a lot of people don't take it, but on Black we offer it.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Nestle pure life or Niagara 24 pack case, sell price at superior market is usually 2 cases for $5, if not on sell then it's 3 cases for $9 or 4 cases for $11, never had a complaint.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> If you must Walmart sells 8oz Deer Park 12 packs for $2...I can go over week - a lot of people don't take it, but on Black we offer it.


 He I got my deer ark in my uber suv. Lol only passed out 3 so far.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I love reading the comments of the drivers who truly get what this is all about. Excellent comment, SDUbe.


_LOL thanks_


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

water now, in car urinary next! Some entitled son of a ***** will ask for it!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> water now, in car urinary next! Some entitled son of a ***** will ask for it!


They can just stick it out the window.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

This is where people get it from... The manual in the Uber new driver welcome kit... Sure looks like a bottle of water, candy, and reading material to me...









I have magazines, but they don't cost me anything. Still working on the bag of mints I bought at the dollar store when I started Ubering. I think I've eaten more than clients have taken. I have bottled water, but I'm the only one that drinks it. Nobody has ever taken the bottle of water out of the back seat.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Driver_Patric said:


> Why does everyone else do and offer?


I have morning dew collected each day from wild mountain heather petals in the Scottish glens, then bottled and flown in each day especially for my UberX passengers.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> They can just stick it out the window.


Just give them one of the Uber catheters. 
I draw the line at inserting it tho.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> Just give them one of the Uber catheters.
> I draw the line at inserting it tho.


sounds like four star quality to me, friend


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

I carry water, but I generally only offer it to my airport paxs. From my location to the airport is about 40 minutes, so it's a nice fare. Pickup can usually be the same and I find it a nice courtesy to offer someone right off the plane. Many people do not hydrate themselves when flying. I get 'Nice' water from Walgreen's


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Tap water tastes better than that Walgreens water.
Try Poland Spring on the east coast, Arrowhead out west.
Or if you want to go crazy, Voss or Fiji water.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

When Uber cuts rates again, more drivers are going to cut the water. Minimum rates comes with minimum service.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> water now, in car urinary next! Some entitled son of a ***** will ask for it!


or they might just use the empty water bottle for that..


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> You've convinced yourself of a fallacy. Don't worry about ratings. I'm holding at 4.97, up from 4.95 10 days ago. I have been explaining to my paxs how statistically flawed the driver rating system is. Once they understand that a 4 means 'fire this driver immediately.' they never give another 4 again. Seriously, forget the water and just focus on explaining the horribly flawed rating system.


When I first started I was putting cold waters in all the cup holders. My rating quickly dropped to 4.73. Somehow I jumped up to 4.82 and held there for an eternity. Now, I talk to customers like they're people or old friends, and not masters. I try to slip in some jokes. I don't offer water or anything. I do make stops if they request. I take less shit -- I even pulled over recently to make a point when some whiny guy was complaining about how he didn't want to be in my car. My rating finally crept up to 4.83.

Take no shit. Read your passengers. Have a bit of personality. That's what's working for me, I think.


----------



## Driver_Patric (Jan 1, 2015)

So rating update at the end of the week. So I'll know how people rate me on NYE next week?


----------



## Jack M. (Dec 15, 2014)

Driver_Patric said:


> Driving Uber plus bmw and I handed out some target water and the wife asked me why I was giving her cheap water... I didn't think about it when I bought the case but then I thought... Oh I am driving Uber plus should I have spent 2 bucks more for brand name water? Why does everyone else do and offer?


"What is this, a hotel?" was what you should have said, but I know we have to keep those ratings up! Your issue is with yourself it looks like, when the real issue is the ***** who stepped into your car. Who the hell does she think she is, the Queen of England? Tell her to try a taxi and see if she gets water!


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Plus or Black you might want to get some of the good stuff, but Xers this does not apply to you. Your offering a basic service at a discount already, you do not have the margin to be offering free appetizers. Focus on clean and polite, master the app, and study a map of your city, and your ratings will be fine without the water.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> When I first started I was putting cold waters in all the cup holders. My rating quickly dropped to 4.73. Somehow I jumped up to 4.82 and held there for an eternity. Now, I talk to customers like they're people or old friends, and not masters. I try to slip in some jokes. I don't offer water or anything. I do make stops if they request. I take less shit -- I even pulled over recently to make a point when some whiny guy was complaining about how he didn't want to be in my car. My rating finally crept up to 4.83.
> 
> Take no shit. Read your passengers. Have a bit of personality. That's what's working for me, I think.


Very well stated.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Rates dropped, water stopped.

Ratings are the same.

Save your money.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Rates dropped, water stopped.
> 
> Ratings are the same.
> 
> Save your money.


Yup. No ROI. Not worth the headache. As drivers we have to remain vigilant to ABC - Always Be Compensated.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Bought this guy today at Walmart, I think they just started making this because I don't remember ever seeing this before.

$3.48 for a 32 pack of 8oz waters


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Chauffeur_James said:


> View attachment 3405
> Bought this guy today at Walmart, I think they just started making this because I don't remember ever seeing this before.
> 
> $3.48 for a 32 pack of 8oz waters


And how many miles do you need to drive to make $3.48 profit?


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> And how many miles do you need to drive to make $3.48 profit?


Holy crap man!! Really?!?!? It's $3.48!!!! About $.10 a bottle. Give it a freaking rest man, it costs me next to nothing and people really appreciate it, at least in this market. Nobody has ever demanded it or requested it, but if it's a long ride or they look thirsty I offer it up.
I'm not a cab driver and would never want to be one, I was an Uber customer first and then became a driver, not because I thought I could make a killing, but because I would rarely and dreadfully take a cab because of that very asshole nature of yours. Uber wasn't designed to be a full-time only job. It's built for the college kid or someone like me that doesn't want to sit at home after work. If you thought this could be your only job and you could rake in the dough, then you're an idiot. It's a mindless job requiring almost no skill, that's why it doesn't pay very well. Right now it's been enough to pay the car note and maintainance do it puts a little extra cash in my pocket every month.

If the rates go down to your rates, I probably will stop giving water and probably quit Uber all together, so I do feel for you on that, and just crossing my fingers it doesn't happen here.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Chauffeur_James said:


> Uber wasn't designed to be a full-time only job. It's built for the college kid or someone like me that doesn't want to sit at home after work.


Not what they say....The huge irony is that this Craigslist ad is a Nashville ad that they posted after the rate cuts. Pretty ****ing shady if you ask me.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> View attachment 3407
> 
> 
> Not what they say....The huge irony is that this Craigslist ad is a Nashville ad that they posted after the rate cuts. Pretty ****ing shady if you ask me.


Well, then it looks like there are a lot of people out there to start a pretty good class action lawsuit against Uber then.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Chauffeur_James said:


> Well, then it looks like there are a lot of people out there to start a pretty good class action lawsuit against Uber then.


BTW, Lyft also gives incentives to drivers who put in over 50 hours per week. Their business model is built upon people who make it a full time gig.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Plus or Black you might want to get some of the good stuff, but Xers this does not apply to you. Your offering a basic service at a discount already, you do not have the margin to be offering free appetizers. Focus on clean and polite, master the app, and study a map of your city, and your ratings will be fine without the water.


#CheaperThanTheBus


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Chauffeur_James said:


> View attachment 3405
> Bought this guy today at Walmart, I think they just started making this because I don't remember ever seeing this before.
> 
> $3.48 for a 32 pack of 8oz waters


That's an excellent price. But again, what's the point?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> That's an excellent price. But again, what's the point?


Giving them anything is risky. They may have rated your ride 5, but instead they got fixated on your "cheap water." Maybe the water was room temperature, and not cold, so they take a star off for it.

If they can find something in the experience they didn't like, it'll stay foremost in their mind.

They probably think uber gives us an allowance to buy waters and you are spending it on cheap water and pocketing the rest.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Giving them anything is risky. They may have rated your ride 5, but instead they got fixated on your "cheap water." Maybe the water was room temperature, and not cold, so they take a star off for it.
> 
> If they can find something in the experience they didn't like, it'll stay foremost in their mind.
> 
> They probably think uber gives us an allowance to buy waters and you are spending it on cheap water and pocketing the rest.


You make excellent points. I've been a consultant and contractor in my other businesses for many years. There are some fundamental rules one should follow. My favorite is: ABC. That means *Always Be Compensated*. Whether it's your time we're talking about or expenses incurred, as IC's we MUST *Always Be Compensated*. That's why a pax has one minute after I arrive to be in my car before I start the trip. That's also why after two minutes of waiting, I begin the ghost ride. I have a 4.97 driver rating. As UberX drivers we cannot afford to wait for lazy or slow passengers and we cannot afford to hand out goodies. There is zero upside, other than making yourself feel good or professional. But those feelings do not put fuel in the tank or replace worn brakes. Remember, ABC: *Always Be Compensated*.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> BTW, Lyft also gives incentives to drivers who put in over 50 hours per week. Their business model is built upon people who make it a full time gig.


Yeah, as if a person driving full-time for Lyft could afford to live in anything other than a hovel.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Wonderful said:


> Perfect 5 with no gum or wataaaa


Exactly! No upside. That means zero ROI. That means bad business decision. As IC's, we must remain focused on the goal, and spending money needlessly is not part of the goal.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Wonderful said:


> 92 trips total. Yeh still new. Not braggin just sayin


Excellent! Keep up the good work. As a newbie, you seem to have figured this thing out early and accurately. Good on ya!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Kim Chi said:


> I buy all my bottle water on sale. I never pay full price.


I can do better than that. I pay nothing for bottled water because there is zero ROI. If my paxs desire a cool beverage, I am more than happy to stop at a convenience store of their choosing.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Ross said:


> Here in Arizona, I carry a cooler in the back of the Yukon. I ask if they'd like a bottle of water. I've never had a customer complain that is was cheap water. Sure, I drive in affluent areas, but don't expect you're going to be handed a bottle of Voss or Figi Water. You're going to get whatever was on sale. If you don't like it, well theres the door. Sure, I have a phone charger you may use, but I'm not a 7-11.


Why take up valuable room in your whip with a cooler when there's a Circle K on every corner where our affluent paxs are free to choose any non-alcoholic beverage they desire?


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Driver_Patric said:


> Driving Uber plus bmw and I handed out some target water and the wife asked me why I was giving her cheap water... I didn't think about it when I bought the case but then I thought... Oh I am driving Uber plus should I have spent 2 bucks more for brand name water? Why does everyone else do and offer?


The cheapest and best water for Uber pax is no water, or suggest they just swallow their own spit.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberDC said:


> The cheapest and best water for Uber pax is no water, or suggest they just swallow their own spit.


You're cruel, man. Can't ya just stop at 7-11 and keep the meter running? (this free refreshments bullshit has got to stop.)


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> You make excellent points. I've been a consultant and contractor in my other businesses for many years. There are some fundamental rules one should follow. My favorite is: ABC. That means *Always Be Compensated*. Whether it's your time we're talking about or expenses incurred, as IC's we MUST *Always Be Compensated*. That's why a pax has one minute after I arrive to be in my car before I start the trip. That's also why after two minutes of waiting, I begin the ghost ride. I have a 4.97 driver rating. As UberX drivers we cannot afford to wait for lazy or slow passengers and we cannot afford to hand out goodies. There is zero upside, other than making yourself feel good or professional. But those feelings do not put fuel in the tank or replace worn brakes. Remember, ABC: *Always Be Compensated*.


You obviously can't be ghost riding that much. When you do that you give them the opportunity to rate you. I can't see how anyone who pays for a trip they didn't take would rate you any higher than a 1*.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> You obviously can't be ghost riding that much. When you do that you give them the opportunity to rate you. I can't see how anyone who pays for a trip they didn't take would rate you any higher than a 1*.


Incorrect. When they realize they've been ghost ridden, they cancel the trip immediately. And when they cancel they don't have an opportunity to rate. However, we do collect the fare up to the cacel point. It works pretty well. But you're correct in that it has to be used judiciously. I don't run gr but maybe once every couple weeks. Have not had even one gr fare refunded against me...yet. Remember: ABC. Always Be Compensated.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Driver_Patric said:


> Driving Uber plus bmw and I handed out some target water and the wife asked me why I was giving her cheap water... I didn't think about it when I bought the case but then I thought... Oh I am driving Uber plus should I have spent 2 bucks more for brand name water? Why does everyone else do and offer?


"Oh, it's not cheap, I charge $5 a bottle." Let her choke on that.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> "Oh, it's not cheap, I charge $5 a bottle." Let her choke on that.


Excellent!


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Well, once my Walmart water is gone, no more water. Just slashed their rates again "for the winter" I'll believe that when I see it!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Chauffeur_James said:


> Well, once my Walmart water is gone, no more water. Just slashed their rates again "for the winter" I'll believe that when I see it!


Yeah, this handing out water bullshit just sets a really bad precedent. I hand out only as much water as my Uber water allowance pays for.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

I just tell them that bottled water contributes to ecological pollution.
I recommend sustainable blue agave tequila and cold showers.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

At these rates they should be happy you have tires on your car. Seven/11 is two blocks down the street. Not in your car.


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

With the rate cuts, in 48 cities you now have a perfect excuse:

Driver: "I'm sorry, Uber just cut rates in 48 cities and also eliminated the water subsidy" (first half truth, second half lie)
Passenger: "Oh yeah I saw they cut the rates!" (they will assume the second part was true too)


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Roogy said:


> With the rate cuts, in 48 cities you now have a perfect excuse:
> 
> Driver: "I'm sorry, Uber just cut rates in 48 cities and also eliminated the water subsidy" (first half truth, second half lie)
> Passenger: "Oh yeah I saw they cut the rates!" (they will assume the second part was true too)


Ya know, I think I could get with that approach. Good suggestion.


----------



## ImAMac4Life (Oct 9, 2014)

Just fill the bottles with PISS


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ImAMac4Life said:


> Just fill the bottles with PISS


You're not a fan of this free water bullshit either, huh?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Ya gotta figure this handing out water crap is the domain of noobs and that the experienced drivers understand ABC.


----------



## ImAMac4Life (Oct 9, 2014)

**** that shit! I am all set with giving uppity ****S and self righteous COCKSUCKERS free water and snacks when they don't even tip! Tell them if they are hungry they can eat a dick! If they are thirsty they can suck a dick!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Chauffeur_James said:


> Well, once my Walmart water is gone, no more water. Just slashed their rates again "for the winter" I'll believe that when I see it!


They are good wordsmiths. Everything is very carefully thought out. "Winter price cut" implies temporary, but it doesn't mean that; it just refers to the timing of the cut.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

elelegido said:


> They are good wordsmiths. Everything is very carefully thought out. "Winter price cut" implies temporary, but it doesn't mean that; it just refers to the timing of the cut.


Yep, gonna see if I make anything the next month if not I'll do one a month until they increase the price again, if not byby Uber


----------



## weidyli (Nov 23, 2014)

I don't provide anything but a clean car and comfort ride


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

weidyli said:


> I don't provide anything but a clean car and comfort ride


Add to that top-notch personal grooming and a professional demeanor and you are solidly in 5 star territory. I like the way you think.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

elelegido said:


> They are good wordsmiths. Everything is very carefully thought out. "Winter price cut" implies temporary, but it doesn't mean that; it just refers to the timing of the cut.


That's an excellent point. Where I live there should be a winter price increase owing to the increased demand here as this is a winter travel destination.


----------

